# Slingshot Ammunition



## NassimTheDream1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Where can you buy bigger caliber balls to hunt with?

I was looking online and I couldn't find anything bigger than 3/8 inch steel shot, besides 1/2 glass shot.

Also, I was wondering what is the most common game that you hunt for with your slingshot?

Thanks,

Nassim


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

We're not blind amigo you dont have to use such giant fonts..









You can also use egg shaped fishing weights try 3/8 ounce weight or lighter is 1/4 ounce weight very good for hunting birds.
But 3/8 ounce will give more impact for larger..


----------



## NassimTheDream1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Haha, thanks man.

Its just that I wanted to make it easy for people to read. lol


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

A quick search on evil bay (ebay) will result in a lot of hits for .50 steel balls. Also, as Nico has suggested, the egg sinker in various weights is a real killer. I personally prefer lead as it hits a lot harder and in my opinion penetrates much better than does steel.

I have made some bird kills of various species and sizes using plain glass marbles, though I don't really reccomend their use except to experienced slingshot hands. They kill by blunt force trauma and not by penetration. Exact shot placement is a must with marbles. They do make great practice ammunition and are very inexpensive (100 for $1.00 if you know where to look).

There are also some people who use smaller hex nuts as ammunition and have put up some pretty decent kills lately. You can either buy or scrounge these if you know what you're doing.

Finally you can use stones if you have experience with them, but again it takes time to learn how to handle these properly. I think they are the most maligned and least-understood of all catapult ammunition and potentially the most deadly for a lot of reasons.

I don't know what your experience level and accuracy is but I strongly reccomend the killing of lots and lots of Coke cans in field conditions (up in trees, "hiding" under bushes, in grass, partially obscured, and the such) before even considering venturing afield to try your hand at hunting. When you do, best of luck to you and if you do some good be sure to let us know here as long as what you are doing is legal!


----------



## NassimTheDream1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks so much. Ya, its a bit hard to hit your target with a stone because of the irregularity in shape. I already have taken a few birds with 3/8 steel shot, but I was wondering about a heaveir and better penetrating ammo to use because I will be going to Brazil in the summer and I am going to hunt small, medium, and large size game on my family's farm. I was just curious on what typre of ammo to use on different type of game. Also, what is the best ammunition between killing power and accuracy.
In addition, what band set would you recommend for medium and large game?

Thanks,

Nassim


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

With a slingshot there is no hunting medium or large game. You will only injure it and it will run off. You should be thinking of birds like dove and quail or grouse. If you go for larger birds you need to be good enough to stalk up close and get a head shot. Other types of game include rabbits and squirrel sized animals. A slingshot is just not going to be powerful enough with average bands to take larger animals. Bands strong enough to hurl a one inch ball of lead are beyond most peoples ability to pull, much less be able to be accurate enough with. When you can hit a 2 inch circle about 70% of the time at 20 yards you are ready to hunt as it is best to be able to hit rabbits and squirrels with a head shot. Best practice is to bounce a tennis ball around a field, or something like it, because it will give you much needed practice at hitting a small target at unknown distances. Hunting is a great way to enjoy a special meal, but it just isn't right to hurt animals when the shooter just isn't ready to shoot accurately. Learning how to stalk your quarry is a very important part of hunting with a slingshot, or lying in wait at an appropriate location to fill your bag.


----------

